# With every good news, why does there have to be bad?



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

Just glad I was awake to get this one rather than awakened.

I just got a call from the US Coast Guard and they are looking for ways to find out where my husband's nephew is at. He runs a boat called the Catherine M and apparently they have had a distress call from it, and no contact info other than us. I had no idea where they would be, but I've gotten these calls before and they are NERVE WRACKING.

I know Craig's boat is a real ummm...shall we say piece of work, and so I don't doubt that he very well could be in trouble out there. I don't even think he has an EPIRB.






I don't want this to turn out badly. Could you keep him in your thoughts, and his crew as well, that they are not beyond help.

I'll update you when I know.

Liz


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 7, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way, for sure!


----------



## REO (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz!  He and the whole crew have my prayers!


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 7, 2006)

Keeping them all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## LindaL (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh no....good thoughts coming your way from me for your nephew and his crew!!



:


----------



## Kathy2m (Feb 7, 2006)

I will keep them in my prayers, Kathy


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz! He is my prayers for sure. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz how scarey!!!!!

I hope he is found safe and sound soon. I know you will keep us posted.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 7, 2006)

Will keep Craig in my prayers today, Liz.

MA


----------



## Narrow Way Farm (Feb 7, 2006)

We will pray for them that God will keep them all safe!


----------



## mininik (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG... how scary! I've made a passage on the ocean up there on a 30' sailboat with nothing more than a GPS. I sure hope everything is okay and you're back in touch with them soon!


----------



## SWA (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz,

I just saw your post, about the search for your nephew and his crew. Holding in prayers for their safe recovery. {{{HUGS!}}}

In His Hands,

Tanya


----------



## minimama (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz, how scary! Of course he is added into my prayers as well as his crew and family.

Let us know when you hear anything.

Stacy


----------



## MInx (Feb 7, 2006)

Positive thought and prayers coming your and his way!!! We live int eh Straits of Mackinaw and have a lot of "coasties" living here nad Coast Guard cutters so know this scenerio all too well.

May God be with them all!

Maxine



:


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Feb 7, 2006)

Prayers coming from my way as well,....hope your nephew and the crew are all found safe and sound.


----------



## Mona (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh no. I was hoping to see an update from you this morning, saying all was OK. Sending prayers for his safety.


----------



## Gini (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz

Sending prayers for Craig and his crew's safety.



:



: I was hoping to hear

all were safe this morning. Please Keep us updated.....


----------



## Sterling (Feb 7, 2006)

My good thoughts and prayers going out as well. I hope they find them soon safe and sound...how scary!


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm afraid still no word, and I talked to his mother this morning. Could barely hear her due to cell reception, but she was crying and hysterical before our connection dropped out.

We have not spoken to her in about 6 years, but things like this put aside family rifts for other reasons.

I am really afraid to hold out much hope as the boat was so old and decrepit. If he'd had an EPIRB, it is likely he would have been located by now. I don't even think he had a GPS, let alone radar.

They were fishing from this port (Warrenton), so they have had some tough water to navigate even though the storms have died down, anything can happen and even a small emergency can turn tragic if one doesn't have contact w/help.

I wish I could say no word was good news, but I don't think so at this time. I am still waiting to hear anything definitive. I would think there would be at least two others on board with him as is customary.

HIs son is the same age as Colton, they were born a week apart.





Liz M.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 7, 2006)

Will still send good thoughts your family's way.

Thanks for updating. The unbelievable happens every day.


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

It does not look good.

Link to story, this must be them....

I don't know how much hope there can be that anyone is alive, but keep hoping for him.

How can such a bright day seem so dark all of a sudden?

Liz


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

I just talked to my husband and the story on the news IS them. Their boat disintegrated on a badly ebbing bar at Garibaldi. They found one body, but it was not my nephew.

They found all the survival gear, as well, on the beach in the debris, and noone made use of it, so his chances as well as anyone else's are horribly slim.

This is all that I know for now, but it was him, they went down, and he is likely gone at just 32 years old.

Liz

Here is a photo of Craig from the local paper, totally "him":


----------



## mininik (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG! I just read your post... I'm so sorry...


----------



## jdomep (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been checking in to see if you updated. I am so sorry - my prayers are with your family.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Lord...... I am so sorry, Liz. Are you doing okay?

MA

PS: Does your nephew, Craig, have a wife and kids? I will send out prayers.....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz, I am so sorry, I just dont know what to say. Prayers going out for you and your family. Corinne


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh no, Liz --- I just saw all of your posts ... I am keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers... I am so, so sorry...

Liz R.


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

Craig was not married to Jessica, but they have been together now for four years. They have a son that was born one week before Colton, so he will be two in April.

I am not sure how they are going to fare, though she has family in the area and of course we will be there for her, too.

This family is so small to begin with, and it just got smaller (I know there is a slim hope, but it's dreadfully slim. I don't know the temp of the ocean, but the air was about 30 degrees last night, and they went down at 1:20 a.m.). He was a good man. Troubled, but he had a good heart. Wish he hadn't have made these mistakes that led him here, and I feel terribly for those on board and their family, too.

I was so hoping this would be yet another false alarm. I have gotten a few of these over the years and luckily they turned out ok. I guess luck can't hold forever when one is employed in a dangerous industry.

Liz


----------



## SWA (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz! I'm so terribly sorry! Will keep in prayers they will find your nephew, and for all your families involved. I'm so sorry. Holding in heart, hugs and prayers.


----------



## Gini (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz..

You and your family are in my prayers. Peace for you and your family.

Gini


----------



## Shari (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz I am sorry.

I do know how you feel. Some of my Uncles and Cousins are Lobster men out of Gloucester MA. It is a dangerous business they are in.


----------



## Relic (Feb 7, 2006)

l'm so sorry what a sad time to go through sending prayers and hope your way.


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Feb 7, 2006)

Awww Liz ~HUGS~ sending prayers and good thoughts to you and your family!


----------



## sedeh (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz, I'm so sorry! Praying for a miracle and that they find your nephew and the other crew member alive. Why *do* bad things have to happen when you should just be able to rejoice about Cherry's healthy colt....not fair.


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

Still in disbelief that we will likely never see or hear him again. He was loud and full of life, and like I said, had a good heart.

He had called here not long ago when Martin was away and asked me if I needed anything done around here in the form of "manpower" work.

One night when he was feeling lonely and upset over having fought with his girlfriend, he came over here and used his frustration to dig out the entire back side of our barn for a drain ditch (about 30' of solid clay, dug down to three feet). He was glad just to get dinner in return for it. He always had a smile for everyone though he had a reputation as a scrapper and had a sort of a swaggering bravado about him.

I met him when he was 14, when I first started dating his uncle. Martin practically raised him in a way, they were very close, and I know it has had to be tough on him to be out there hearing the radio chatter as the search began and continues.

Thank you for your thoughts, I am sure this is going to be terribly hard on his mother, father, his two brothers (one is in Iraq) and his girlfriend as well as his young son.

Liz


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

Just got off the phone w/Jessica and it's so terribly hard to hear the stress in her voice. She's waiting to hear directly from the Coast Guard and we're hoping against hope that he's made it, or will.

Liz


----------



## Mijke (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz, I'm so sorry to read this.... :no:

Sending positive thoughts...


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Feb 7, 2006)

Any news? You and your family are in our thoughts....What an awful place to be in right now...


----------



## Lewella (Feb 7, 2006)

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## minisaremighty (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz...words just can't express my sadness for you and your family. I will pray for a miracle....


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz, I am praying for a miracle!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh Liz I cannot begin to imagine the pain and uncertainty you all must feel. My heartfelt prayers come to you in hopes of a miracle. You paint a wonderful picture of him. May God hold him safe.


----------



## shane (Feb 7, 2006)

OH GOD IM SO SORRY LIZ IM PRAYING FOR A MIRACLE,WE GET THIS ON THE NEWS ALOT WERE I COME FROM,I JUST HOPE THE SEA RETURNS HIM :no:


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you, all. I do have just slim hope for him and the other man.

The clip they showed today was so heartwrenching. That bar is so huge and there was a piece of his poor, shattered boat, just the transom (rear part of the hull) lying there on the beach.

With the way the current is, they could be anywhere. I do hope we have some answers, soon. It is going to get dark in a couple hours.

The Coast Guard helicopters have been leaving regularly from the Air Station still looking.

Bless them in their search, we have had family in that occupation, too, they are angels.

Liz M.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh my..............How horrible. :no: ..............You and your family are in my prayers.........The not knowing is so hard.......Please keep us updated!!! Praying for a miracle!


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is the article from our local paper:

Crab boat crew memberâ€™s body found; missing pair named by authorities

Coast Guard searches for two people from Warrenton-based boat that disappeared Tuesday morning

The Daily Astorian and The Associated Press

TILLAMOOK â€” The U.S. Coast Guard continued the search today for the captain and a crew member of a Warrenton-based fishing vessel that disappeared in the Pacific Ocean early this morning, after finding one body on a beach just south of Tillamook.

Three people were on board the 46-foot commercial crabber Catherine M, which another boatâ€™s crew said was headed toward Garibaldi with mechanical problems Monday evening, said Bob Coster, civilian search-and-rescue controller at U.S. Coast Guard Group Astoria.

But the boat likely never made it to the north end of Tillamook Bay, he said.

Instead, emergency crews found the stern of the 46-footer on Bay Ocean Spit, said Tillamook County Sheriff Todd Anderson.

Also found there was the body of 30-year-old Jeff King of Garibaldi, a deckhand, Anderson said. Two others â€“ 32-year-old skipper Craig Larsen of Hammond and 30-year-old crew member Trona Griffin of Garibaldi â€“ were missing, Anderson said.

Anderson said Larsenâ€™s wife talked with her husband by phone the night before. The skipper told her his boat was returning with about 1,200 pounds of crabs to sell, Anderson said.

She had planned to pick him up this morning, Anderson said.

Flares were sighted two miles offshore of Tillamook, south of Garibaldi, around 1:20 a.m. The U.S. Coast Guard launched a 47-foot motor lifeboat from Station Tillamook Bay and a helicopter from Air Station Astoria, while search parties combed the beach.

Skies were clear at the time, and the water temperature was about 47 degrees. The Catherine M crew did not signal distress via radio or phone, according to the Coast Guard.

Search crews initially identified the missing boat through debris, including an empty life raft and three survival suits that washed ashore, Coster said.

Kingâ€™s body was found on the beach about one half-mile south of Tillamook Bay around 4 a.m., he said.

At first light this morning, the Coast Guard launched a helicopter and two Station Tillamook Bay motor lifeboats, which were continuing to search for the missing boat and crew members today.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz, I have posted the situation on another Message Board I visit for prayers....hope you don't mind.

I am just remembering the pain and incertainty we (my family) went through when my brother was missing. So, in a way I suppose I know a little of what you are feeling. Don't wish it on anyone.

Wish I could give you a hug right now....

MA


----------



## Kathy2m (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz, I'm so sorry, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy


----------



## nootka (Feb 7, 2006)

Sunset has come and gone. No new word.

Everywhere I go in town that knows us and knew him are full of tears and hugs and commiseration. It's hard to do, emotionally. I don't like crying in front of people, but dangit, my eyes hurt! (2 hours of sleep doesn't help, either).

There is video and other footage here:

http://www.katu.com/stories/83100.html

For Craig, and for the two I did not know that were with him when they tried to cross the bar that last time:

Crossing the Bar

Sunset and evening star,

And one clear call for me!

And may there be no moaning of the bar,

When I put out to sea.

But such a tide as moving seems asleep,

Too full for sound and foam,

When that which drew from out the boundless deep

Turns again home!

Twilight and evening bell,

And after that the dark!

And may there be no sadness of farewell,

When I embark;

For though from out our bourn of Time and Place

The flood may bear me far,

I hope to see my Pilot face to face

When I have crost the bar.

_-Alfred Tennyson_


----------



## REO (Feb 7, 2006)

My warmest hugs and prayers to you all. Tears are running down my face and I can't see to type more.

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## justaboutgeese (Feb 7, 2006)

It goes without saying that thoughts and prayers will be with the member of the families of all who were lost in that tragedy. My regards


----------



## MInx (Feb 7, 2006)

*FOR LIZ, and excerpt from a writing by Khalil Ghabrin, altered just a bit by: Maxine*

Your pain is my pain

your tears run out of my eyes

I feel your sorrow to the depth of my soul.

Lift yourself up and let me bear your agony

I truly care about you thus

If I cannot remove your sorrow please know that

I share your pain and I am with you

I will think of you always and I care


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Feb 7, 2006)

Liz; I am so sorry. I've been hoping that, as the day went on, there would be news of a miracle. My condolences and prayers for your family, and the families of the other fishermen.


----------



## hairicane (Feb 8, 2006)

Im so sorry that all the news has been bad. What an awful thing to go through.


----------



## nootka (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you, all. It's been a little more than unsettling to deal with some of the calls and visits/encounters w/other people just because I think it makes me see in them more of what I'm feeling and trying to hold together while the little ones are up.

Brandon really loved Craig, called him "Boots" like all the other fishermen did. Craig got the nickname from his first job on a crab boat in Alaska. He showed up with really big, clumsy boots that were not suited for fishing and he got teased for it, a "greenhorn" mistake. Ever after, he was Boots. When we were watching the news, Brandon asked me why I was so sad and I had to tell him I was worried because Craig's boat sank and they were still looking for him. I will have to tell him somehow that we won't see him again because we will see Jessica and Lake (his son) and no Craig.

That will be hard, also.

For as much time as we spent talking about and worrying about his boat being unseaworthy and all the close calls, I guess we never really imagined it would happen. So many times it doesn't, and I'm glad I warned a friend of ours, whose son almost took a job w/Craig on the boat, not to go...because then I would have lost two very special guys. We all would have. And that feels selfish, too, but I got a call from his mom tonight and she was thanking me for looking out for them, but sorry for the loss nonetheless. Sucks to be right.

Liz


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 8, 2006)

Liz I am so sorry.

My prayers are with you and all of those affected by this tragedy.


----------



## sedeh (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh Liz, I'm so sorry there hasn't been better news. I was and still am praying for a miracle. If not a miracle, I pray they find the bodies so everyone can start healing. My thoughts and prayers remain with you and the families of the two missing men.


----------



## KrisP (Feb 8, 2006)

Liz I am so sorry for the loss and the pain you all are feeling, life can change so quickly for any of us and no matter how much we think we're prepared it hits us like a brick wall.

When my husband was a brakeman on the railroad I couldn't sleep until he was home, no matter how safe they try to be and how many rules and regulations there are some jobs are just so dangerous, knowing my husband was repeatedly between railroad cars they were connecting in all weather at all hours was just so scary.

You truly are a strong person and a wonderful wife/mother/aunt to your family and a rock for them at this time. Know you have us here to lean on, we're here for you.

I'm so sorry for your loss and pain.

krisp


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Liz, I am so sorry. :no: Thoughts and prayers coming your way that they are still found alive.

Robin


----------



## wildoak (Feb 8, 2006)

Liz, I"m so sorry. The water can be an unforgiving taker of life. We lost a good friend and neighbor when I was a teen, he drowned in a deep lake and wasn't found for 10 days. He was only 20. It still haunts me, and I can imagine what you are going through. Prayers to you and your family.

Jan


----------



## capall beag (Feb 8, 2006)

Definately, thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh Liz, I was hoping for better news this morning...I am at a loss for words. My heart reaches out to you, your family and to your entire community.

As you said, I am sure you have had a lot of close calls over the years, but nothing like this...

I am just so sorry...

Liz R.


----------



## Gini (Feb 8, 2006)

Liz.

My grandson was on an Alaskan crab boat. He could only take it for a week and

had to leave. I have the utmost respect for the fishermen and their family's.

Please know thoughts and prayers coming your families way for an ending to this

ordeal. Please know all our thoughts are with you.


----------



## nootka (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart.

I have indeed, been leaning on you all, by sharing with you as it progressed, from the first post to the last, it has been cathartic to do so.

There is so much to be careful of when talking with family and even acquaintances, trying not to say something that may hurt more, and yet be comforting.

This is a rough industry, and even the ones that try to be safe, try to do things right in every way, lose the gamble. Then there's men like Craig, who push the limits all the time, with equipment not right for the situation (this boat was old, ancient, a previouis 58-ft. seiner in her first incarnation (the papers and tv keep reporting the size wrong, but who can blame them when it was coming ashore in pieces like that), and he had trouble keeping her afloat and operational last Summer during Tuna season. One trip, he got about 100 miles offshore and then had to drift for three days waiting for his batteries to charge so he could get the engine running and make it back in :new_shocked: that scared us all right there, and he has had a few bar crossings here where he lost power and had been swept to the side. One of his last communications w/other boats in the area was, "I've been drifting over Clatsop Spit (horrible place to be off course, like a washing machine) taking breakers, this thing's tough" and so his bravado won out, and for what reason he had to hurry to get in, we may never know.), they win against all odds, to the point that one would think they are charmed, or lucky beyond luck.

So when their number does, indeed, come up, it is somewhat shocking even if it had been predicted and even expected to a degree. One talks about it hoping it won't happen....

His mother is flying in from NV, and I'm not sure what plans will be made for a memorial or what. I'm still hoping his body is recovered before a long time passes. Most of the boat has been recovered but the wheelhouse, as far as I know, at least the majority anyway.

Thank you again, for all your thoughts and condolences, they mean a lot.

Liz M.


----------



## mininik (Feb 8, 2006)

Such a tragic loss.




I can't even imagine...



:


----------



## FFFoxyGal (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh Liz,....I am sooo very sorry that this tragedy had to happen,....



:

(((hugs))),...to you and your family


----------



## Barbie (Feb 8, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Liz-[/SIZE]

You and your family have my thoughts and prayers during this horrible time!! I was certainly hoping for better news.

Barbie


----------



## minih (Feb 8, 2006)

I did not see this until now, how horrible for you and the families. My heart goes out to each and every one of you. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers thru this hard time.


----------



## Russ (Feb 8, 2006)

Liz, you and your entire family are in my prayers....tragic loss. Thinking of you all


----------



## JennyB (Feb 9, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Liz I am so very sorry for this tragic loss! :no: :no: :no: [/SIZE]

You have all my condolences and prayers!

May your nephew and his friends fly on his sterling silver fishing vessel in the skys, catching golden crabs by the millions...

God Bless them!

God Bless you, your family and their families




:

your friend,

Jenny


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine the pain.

Leia


----------



## Frankie (Feb 9, 2006)

Your entire family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## LaraP (Feb 9, 2006)

Liz,

I am so sorry to hear this horrible news. I read all the posts to my husband David. He is retired Master Chief from the Coast Guard, and at one point in his career he was the Capt, if you will of a Coast Guard Cutter in Fl. He was telling me their worse days in Fl were good days to the Coast Guard that patrols where your nephew was lost at sea.. Please know I am thinking of you, and the young man's family. God Bless you guys.

Is it me or does it seem that lately we have had more sad, more deaths, and tragedy lately than before? Or is it that fact that we are just getting older and have to confront death more often? I guess I just don't understand.

But know, you and yours are in our thoughts.

Lara and David Pier


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh Liz, I am so very very sorry.



Words can't express.... Sending prayers for you and your family, that you can survive this. {{{hugs}}


----------

